
Modern Front-End in Rails, Part 2 - tc7
https://evilmartians.com/chronicles/evil-front-part-2
======
tc7
Part 1 discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15878823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15878823)

